# Applying for ROTP with previous military experience?



## AVFTW (2 Feb 2012)

Hello all,

I am wondering how much of a difference previous military experience can make when applying for the ROTP. I am planning on joining the British Army to try to gain some authentic combat experience because Canada doesn't seem very interested in sending troops to fight the States' wars. Would experience in the British military or in the CF as an NCM make much of a difference or are the recruiters seeking the best high school averages? Would it give me a competitive edge over other applicants? I know these are vague questions but it would help to get a general idea of what types of things they are looking for.

Thanks a lot! Cheers!


----------



## MJP (2 Feb 2012)

AVFTW said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am wondering how much of a difference previous military experience can make when applying for the ROTP. I am planning on joining the British Army to try to gain some authentic combat experience because Canada doesn't seem very interested in sending troops to fight the States' wars. Would experience in the British military or in the CF as an NCM make much of a difference or are the recruiters seeking the best high school averages? Would it give me a competitive edge over other applicants? I know these are vague questions but it would help to get a general idea of what types of things they are looking for.
> 
> Thanks a lot! Cheers!



I guess you missed the last 10 years or so of combat.


----------



## AVFTW (2 Feb 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> I guess you missed the last 10 years or so of combat.



Yep I missed it, still in high school. But to be fair to my point we were in and out quite often. I also highly doubt there will be any chance of us going back there because it was never a very popular conflict for Canadians. A simple answer to my question would be much appreciated.


----------



## MJP (2 Feb 2012)

AVFTW said:
			
		

> Yep I missed it, still in high school. But to be fair to my point we were in and out quite often. I also highly doubt there will be any chance of us going back there because it was never a very popular conflict for Canadians. A simple answer to my question would be much appreciated.



And you missed the point of my post. 

Conventional forces were only out of the battle for a short period of time after 2002.  We maintained a fairly decent sized contingent for most of those in between years before the move down south.  But maybe that isn't "authentic" enough for you to consider as combat/operational experience.  

Just a tidbit of info for ya rambo, that it isn't as easy as you think to just pop over to another country and join their forces, commonwealth or not.  Not to mention that the British are in a serious bout of downsizing right now.

As for if other military experience would help, it certainly won't hurt.  Their seems to be an abundant number of ROTP folks that have reserve time under their belts.  My suggestion to you is do some deep reading in the recruiting boards.  Lots of info from a a great deal of people with a wide range of experience.


----------



## AVFTW (2 Feb 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> And you missed the point of my post.
> 
> Conventional forces were only out of the battle for a short period of time after 2002.  We maintained a fairly decent sized contingent for most of those in between years before the move down south.  But maybe that isn't "authentic" enough for you to consider as combat/operational experience.
> 
> ...



Thank you, that was all I was asking. 

I am merely interested in choosing the military as a career path, my life does not revolve around the current whereabouts of global militaries nor their financial statuses. By my use of the word "authentic" I was stating what I assumed was obvious: We are not fighting in Afghanistan, the British are. In my opinion, "unauthentic" combat experience would be defined as training. Y'know, where people aren't trying to kill you? I apologize if you took that the wrong way, but unfortunately we cannot time travel back to when Canada played an active combat role in Afghanistan. I figured it was apparent that I was referring to the future. Based on your sensitvity I get the impression that you are indeed a veteran so my hat goes off to you, sir. 

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2012)

AVFTW said:
			
		

> We are not fighting in Afghanistan, the British are.



By the time you have moved, been recruited and trained, the Brits will be out too.

That's just flaw #1 with your logic.


----------



## SentryMAn (2 Feb 2012)

I think someone has been playing way to Much BF3 and MW3

The lack of fresh air has killed your sensibility.


----------



## MJP (2 Feb 2012)

AVFTW said:
			
		

> Thank you, that was all I was asking.
> 
> I am merely interested in choosing the military as a career path, my life does not revolve around the current whereabouts of global militaries nor their financial statuses. By my use of the word "authentic" I was stating what I assumed was obvious: We are not fighting in Afghanistan, the British are. In my opinion, "unauthentic" combat experience would be defined as training. Y'know, where people aren't trying to kill you? I apologize if you took that the wrong way, but unfortunately we cannot time travel back to when Canada played an active combat role in Afghanistan. I figured it was apparent that I was referring to the future. Based on your sensitvity I get the impression that you are indeed a veteran so my hat goes off to you, sir.
> 
> Thanks.



Again....nah never mind you aren't worth it.  Have fun in Britain...


----------



## jmlane (2 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator, your choice of avatar seems all the more sensible when I see you posting in this thread.


----------



## dimsum (3 Feb 2012)

AVFTW said:
			
		

> I am merely interested in choosing the military as a career path, my life does not revolve around the current whereabouts of global militaries nor their financial statuses.



You may want to consider getting to know those things.  The Brits are in the middle of some of the biggest cuts in recent history; so much so that the Aussies are looking to laterally recruit them.  

You want combat in Afghanistan?  Join the US forces.  You'll see all you want and more.


----------



## opp550 (3 Feb 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> You may want to consider getting to know those things.  The Brits are in the middle of some of the biggest cuts in recent history; so much so that the Aussies are looking to laterally recruit them.
> 
> You want combat in Afghanistan?  Join the US forces.  You'll see all you want and more.



You need at least a green card to join the US armed forces, and full citizenship for many jobs there. Since getting a green card is pretty much out of the question for most Canadians unless they fall within one of several categories, this would be an ill advised approach for most.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Feb 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> You may want to consider getting to know those things.  The Brits are in the middle of some of the biggest cuts in recent history; so much so that the Aussies are looking to laterally recruit them.



So are we for specific occupations. 

To the OP 1) Does prior military experience help for ROTP.  It can, BUT it depends on what you were, what you want, your conduct etc.  2) Foreign military experience not mention living in another country WILL definately slow down processing your file.  As it will take additional time and resources to conduct the appropriate background/reliability checks.  3) You may not have a time machine, but I severely doubt you have a crystal ball to predict what future events we (the CF) may get involved in.


----------



## opp550 (26 Feb 2012)

> So are we for specific occupations.



Which ones are you referring to?


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Feb 2012)

opp550 said:
			
		

> Which ones are you referring to?



Pretty much pilots are all the ones I have seen.


----------



## luke_l (19 May 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Pretty much pilots are all the ones I have seen.


??? Please elaborate.  Pilot is presently less than 90% PML, and they just recently reopened DEO, SCP and CEOTP for pilot.  What is your experience that you are seeing cuts?  Just out of curiosity...

Edit: sorry for the continuation of the hijack, and I just realized how old this thread is, sorry.  to the OP, if you want combat, like others have said you are gonna be stuck finding it by the time you are trained, but looking at the direction some parts of the world are going, I wouldn't be surprised if we have some "authentic" experience in the not too distant future.  Gotta get more use out of all our new equipment somehow...  :


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2012)

middle_coast said:
			
		

> ??? Please elaborate.  Pilot is presently less than 90% PML, and they just recently reopened DEO, SCP and CEOTP for pilot.  What is your experience that you are seeing cuts?  Just out of curiosity...



He was referring to the "lateral recruiting" part.........not cuts.


----------



## luke_l (19 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He was referring to the "lateral recruiting" part.........not cuts.


*must... read... whole... sentence.......

Thanks  :facepalm:


----------

